# How Often Do You Smoke And Eat Smoked Meats



## ronp (Feb 15, 2009)

I usually smoke 3 times a week but usually eat smoked meat 5-6 times a week. How about you? 



Haven't smoked yet, just learning.
Not very often.
Once a month.
Twice a month.
Every week.
2-3 times a week.
4-5 times a week.
5-7 times a week.
Other with explanation.


----------



## daboys (Feb 15, 2009)

Just about every weekend since it's cold. Once it warms up 3-4 times a week.


----------



## davenh (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm right there with you Ron 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I usually do Friday and Sunday smokes. Sunday's smoke is for dinner and something for sandwiches all week.


----------



## ddave (Feb 15, 2009)

Not as often as I would like to.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Been averaging about once every other weekend lately.

Hoping that will pick up as the weather warms up.

Dave


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I average once a week, but I'd like twice a week better.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 15, 2009)

this time of yere bout every fort-nite,when the weather warms up ( I know) every we.I do use 1 of the grills 3 times a week though.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm on a roll here hitting 100%. I've smoked once a week for 36 weeks and I eat pork every dang day and love it!

beard        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to me!


----------



## mjrodney (Feb 15, 2009)

I find myself doing the low and slow thing at least twice a week for dinner, leftovers for dinner during another two evenings, and at least two lunches with leftovers.

So, we have 4 dinners and 2 lunches at a minimum.

The remaining 3 days in the week are typically

1) Pasta
2) Grilled burgers/meatloaf/other standard fare
3) Grilled steak.

I have not done any "mega" smokes with multiple pieces of meat, for there is just the two of us.


----------



## killbuck (Feb 15, 2009)

Your poll should have a choice of:
When weather permits
LOL

Been 6-7 weeks here due to rain, sleet, ice, snow and winds.
The grill tho is another question. :-)


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 15, 2009)

Run the smoker once er twice a weekend.

Eat smoked stuff prolly 3 er 4 times a week.


----------



## fired up (Feb 15, 2009)

At least twice a week.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 15, 2009)

Smoke 2-3 times a week usually.  Eat it at least once in a day probably about 4-5 times a week.


----------



## sg6578 (Feb 15, 2009)

I usually do about 2 times a month. I've got some bourbon chipoltle pork chops smoking right now. I'm gonna finish them off on the grill. Can't wait.


----------



## eman (Feb 15, 2009)

i try to smoke about every 3 weeks. there's only 2 of us but i smoke big when i do smoke and freeze for later.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2009)

your poll is working now Ron


----------



## dangerdan (Feb 15, 2009)

For the most part since last summer I been eating BBQ almost everyday. 2xs a week minimum. I usually BBQ something every other weekend.


----------



## surfer_e (Feb 15, 2009)

I smoke about once a month.  I freeze in one serving portions.  My wife and I will share one portion for meals.  The meat will stretch for about a month.  Not bad for a pork shoulder.


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 15, 2009)

As often at my schedule lets me smoke.  Ima have to get on the boss for my days off


----------



## rtom (Feb 15, 2009)

I try every weekend but right now it has been a couple weeks. Hopefully this weekend


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 15, 2009)

Good post. Got a nice one goin' right now...wish I could do one more often...I can't get enough smoked meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Ron!

Eric


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 15, 2009)

i replied every wweek.
at least once a week, but two times or more  a week twice a month.
smokey food is good.
michael


----------



## alx (Feb 15, 2009)

2-3 times a week at 11%.Thats amazing.


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 16, 2009)

Sats & Sundays for smokin'.


----------



## ronp (Feb 16, 2009)

I see that Brian. I asked richoso1 to fix it and he did a good job.
Now I can vote.

Thanks Rich.


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 16, 2009)

Once per week here.  Lately, the work load has keep me out of town and its been one thing or another.  Next weekend hope to get back on schedule.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 16, 2009)

I replied other. Home a month and gone a month does not help my average. Then when I am home my smoking varies, sometimes once a week, sometimes 2-3 times. Just according to how my honey do schedule is working out. And if I am not on a road trip with my HD. I guess what I am saying is.....I don't smoke as much as I would like.


----------



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Smokin about once a week now. Once we hit spring and get some nicer weather, I'll be bumpin that up to at least twice a week!


----------



## mcp9 (Feb 16, 2009)

i smoke about once a month.  but i cook enuf to cover about a weeks worth of eating.  and when i do a butt,  im able to eat plenty, then freeze some for another day.


----------



## uncletykie (Feb 16, 2009)

4 times a week for me


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm eating my left-overs from a smoke three wks. ago.(butt,chuckie,tri-tip and Chicken quarters) About time to start over.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 16, 2009)

I am shooting for twice a month but timing is everything for me!


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 16, 2009)

Well if it was just my family I would be able to smoke enough at once to last weeks.  But as it is I smoke at least 2 or 3 times a week.  We always have family, friends and hired help running through here.  Somebody is always hungry.  Anytime we hire out any work around here we always toss in some free smoked food or butchered meat.  The hired help sure like it.  It gets us a better price and better work.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 16, 2009)

Been 6-7 weeks here due to rain, sleet, ice, snow and winds.
Boy I sure like it here! when I read this stuff.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 18, 2009)

I smoke 2-3 times a month, but my MES is usually loaded, and may be going all day.  Then freeze a bunch.  excluding snack sticks probably eat it 2-3 times per week.


----------



## rivet (Feb 19, 2009)

Every chance I get! In the summer several times a week, in the winter a lot less.  I  try to  deep freeze my smokes in the late fall for those frozen rain winter weeks when I cannot realistically cook outside.


----------



## reddog (Feb 19, 2009)

I would more smoke more but the wife like my other cooking too.
With warm temps and night getting longer I should smoke more.


----------



## linescum (Feb 19, 2009)

in the summer about every weekend and some thru the week..in the winter about once or twice a month


----------



## jaie (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't done anything yet. Been checking out the forums, deciding on the smoker, deciding what my needs actually are, and then I'll begin. I'm pretty much ready and hope to start smoking come March!


----------



## harrylips (Feb 20, 2009)

I usually do one big smoke a week and eat it though out.


----------



## ronp (Feb 22, 2009)

Over 125 votes very interesting. Thanks everyone for voting an posting.


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

i am not surprised..u come up with some GOOD stuf ron !!


----------



## artydoc (Feb 22, 2009)

I started smoking and I thhink I ruined my smoker. How do I start a thread to talk about it?? There is a heavy resin all over my smoker and I don't know what it is from. The meat tasted like chemicles and the inside of the box looked like someone spray painted it with high gloss black spray paint.
Can you help


----------



## artydoc (Feb 22, 2009)

I started smoking and I thhink I ruined my smoker. How do I start a thread to talk about it?? There is a heavy resin all over my smoker and I don't know what it is from. The meat tasted like chemicles and the inside of the box looked like someone spray painted it with high gloss black spray paint.
Can you help


----------



## gnubee (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok first let me say I love this post. I don't mean to be a Dumb a$$ but in two of the choices it says *Every week* and *Once a week* . Isn't that the same darn thing just said two different ways? 
Thus I believe your poll % numbers are flawed. 

Or Was it a hidden riddle contest, if so what did I win? 

Just asking.


I smoke once a week but eat smoked meat at least 2 or 3 times a week. 
If you count in the odd sausage or smoked bacon for breakfast its about 4 times a week.

For My wife the answer of course would be 7 days a week cause that girl is always smokin hot.


----------



## nascar2163 (Feb 22, 2009)

did u season it first


----------



## artydoc (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes I did with a dry rub.


----------



## erain (Feb 22, 2009)

i would have to say that this poll actually is asking two questions so i ckd the other with explanation choice. i usually smoke once a week if possible, however i eat smoked product throiughout the week. if have friends over it usually is gone. but other times will eat several meals during the week including lunch at work using leftovers. i do briskys and butts and always have a supply of pulled in the freezer for sammies. great for taking to work for lunch.


----------



## desertfox59 (Feb 22, 2009)

This was a tuff one.  

We generally smoke on SAT. or SUN. but we smoke enough food to get us to at least Wednesday.  

Conventional dinner on Thursday, out to eat on Friday.  

I voted once a week.  Is that right?


----------



## ocsnapper (Dec 5, 2009)

As for me once every two weeks or so.... but lately my wife has been getting on me to make more jerky... she loves it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 5, 2009)

This year we haven't been able to do much as most of the summer my health and my wife's having to have foot surgery put the damper on it...

So this year we still was able to eat BBQ at least once a week thanks to the many great local BBQ Joints available in our area...  

Next year (ONLY 3 MORE WEEKS) we plan on at least once or twice a week.


----------



## allen (Dec 5, 2009)

Every other weekend


----------



## treegje (Dec 5, 2009)

we try 1 or 2 times a week


----------



## oneshot (Dec 5, 2009)

I usually smoke rib eye steaks a few times a week plus I smoke large quantities of meat and then freeze it for individual meals in the days to come so I'm eatin smoked meats 7 or 8 times a week. Knock on wood, my cholesterol is only 154. My Dr. said keep doin what I'm doin....lol


----------



## ravenclan (Dec 5, 2009)

i usually smoke once a week "Saturday" so i have the time and i am not rushed plus i have other friends who i smoke for usually have a small get together and get all the meat done


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 5, 2009)

i only fire up the smoker about once a month....

when i do---
i load it up....

maybe  up to 3 chickens or 10 lb leg quarters --
maybe 2 whole spare ribs or 10 lb rib tips--
1 butt
1 brisket
i fill in empty spaces with home made sausage and store bought fatties...
this is S O P...

holiday turkeys and hams and wyoming or canadien bacon and meatloaf and smoked beans beans and other items  do not count in S O P
they are AS NEEDED....

so there is many days eating smoked meat a month


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

run the smoker once or twice every weekend,  then if there are any leftovers I eat them once or twice during the week.


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 5, 2009)

Once or twice a week this time of year, usually on the weekends and mostly for bacon, sausage and cheese.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, I guess I smoke a bit too much, if there is such a thing.

_4-5 times a week._












*8*     4.91%

I was surprised to see not many other folks break out the smoker 4-5 times a week.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

damn work gets in the way for me,  only time on the weekends...


----------



## meateater (Dec 5, 2009)

I picked every week, I guess thats the same as once a week.


----------



## the iceman (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, fess up.
She was standing over you shoulder when you posted that.


----------



## danj (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that my smoker has died (new parts are on the way) I am glad i have leftover smoked goodies to get us by. as soon as they get here smoked meat will be served daily.


----------



## the iceman (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyway, to answer Ron's question - Not nearly enough.

Unfortunately the economy has dictated my buying habits.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ever since I built my smoker early spring 08 and tasted the food, I've been the main smoker/cook at the house.  It's now more than just smoking.  I'm the one that has to go to the grocery/meat market to get the main courses.  If my wife cooks/bakes, the kids say to her, "Not bad for not being smoked mom." But then she really enjoys it too.  I know that some day I will get called back to work and I will have to wake up from this dream but I'm having fun while it's lasting.  
Ray


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 6, 2009)

When Im home once a week but its large enough for 3 or 4 times a week.....


----------



## jehoric (Dec 7, 2009)

I probably smoke stuff once every couple of weeks, but I eat smoked food every other day at least. Smoked some pork 2 weeks ago, just now finishing off the leftovers - after essentially living off pulled pork sandwiches for 2 weeks and dropping off a couple pounds with my parents for Thanksgiving (how many college students do you know who give their parents food instead of taking it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). So, of course, I decided to smoke some Fatties/ABTs a couple days ago, since we're running low on pulled pork.


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 7, 2009)

I voted "not very often". But there are caveats...

a) I add smoke chips when grilling on the Weber gas grill, so there's always *some* smokiness in my grilling.

b) When I do smoke, I fill up the smoker and then freeze much of it. Because even though I love smoked foods and I love the process of smoking, I also have other facets of my life that are pleasurable. Can't imagine tending a smoker 5 days of every week, unless I owned a restaurant or something.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 25, 2010)

2-3 Times a week @ least . I smoke hotdogs , hamburgers , chicken , sausage , porkchops , briskets , turkeys , pork loins , ribs , peppers , pears , apples ( don't work very well ) , pressed ham slices ( large and 
about 1/2" thick , shrimp , catfish , large mouth black bass , squirrels and wild hogs . Other words if you can cook it I try to smoke it for the taste and ease of use . Makes the kitchen cooler in the summer saving money for energy .The watt burner and charcoal cookers are way cheaper than natural gas and electricty combined , not to mention the cost of cooling the house down after cooking ... 

Thanks for asking .


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like most of us are once a weekers, especially if you add the 'every week' and 'once a week together.

I smoke about 3 weekends a month and eat smoked products 6 days a week.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, this will be my 94th week without missing one dang week. Except for maybe 6 steaks and 10 seafood meals I've eaten pork each and every day! Needless to say, I'm strung out and can't get enough. My newest moto is "PULLED PORK, IT DOES A BODY GOOD"! 

beard


----------



## okie joe (Feb 26, 2010)

Once a week. But it is for many meals and for some shut ins and some for some that dont get out ( dont drive any more)...they like smoked meats and Sausage, and will buy the meat  (I smoke it for them) it is what being a friend is all about.


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 26, 2010)

you may need to go into bathroom and get a grip on yourself ! !


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 26, 2010)

This past week:
Saturday(meatloaf, and meatballs)
Sunday(chicken & shrimp)
Monday(smoked shrimp pasta, smoked meatballs and spaghetti)
Thursday(bb rib fried rice).  

pretty typical nowdays,  fresh smoked meat on the weekends, leftover smoked meat turned into other things during the week.


----------



## bbqwatersmoker (Feb 26, 2010)

I just purchased my first smoker this past Christmas, so I've only been able to use it once so far. Plan on using it a lot more this Spring.


----------



## meateater (Feb 27, 2010)

I Dread Good Friday!


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 20, 2010)

NOT OFTEN ENOUGH!  I am kind of picky, My smoker doesn't work good enough for me, and until I can afford to fix it, or find something else that will work for me, I'll just suffer. lol


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

Not as often as I like, I'm a newbie, and just learning, I'm doing a sirloin tip roast today


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 20, 2010)

I usually smoke on the weekends, but with leftovers i eat it probably 2 times a week (maybe 3)...


----------



## caveman (Apr 20, 2010)

I smoke on my weekend which is Sunday, Monday & we always have enough for at least three days or so.


----------



## DougE (Apr 21, 2010)

I smoke 2 or 3 times a week and eat the leftovers (if there are any) in between.


----------



## timtimmay (Apr 23, 2010)

Holy cow!  You must be smoking pretty small batches or feeding large quantities of people to smoke that often.


----------



## tndawg (Apr 30, 2010)

I smoke once a week. I, personally, would do more, but I don't want to burn the Mrs. out...


----------



## jethro (May 1, 2010)

I cook about once a week on average all year round...and there are always left overs.


----------



## old poi dog (May 1, 2010)

For me its once every 2 or 3 weeks, and I try to limit the amount of smoked products I eat per week.  If it weren't for doctor's orders, I'd be eating more smoked products than I do now.


----------



## disbe81 (May 7, 2010)

I smoke about once a week and eat smoked meat 2-3 times a week.


----------



## DougE (May 7, 2010)

well let's see ......... we had left over smoked chicken tonight from the chicken I smoked yesterday, had smoked salmon a couple nights ago, had smoked CS ribs the night before I smoked the salmon ............. pretty much getting to the point where I smoke everything we eat around here.


----------



## mythmaster (May 7, 2010)

Every couple of weeks.


----------



## phillet (May 7, 2010)

2-3x a week ill bust out the smoker. i probably eat smoked meat an extra day or two after that finishing leftovers......rest of the week the woman has me making up for it eating salads.


----------



## arnie (May 7, 2010)

I’ve been smoking something every weekend since I upgraded smokers around the middle of March. 
So far I’ve only been doing beef or poultry because my doctor has swore me off of pork for a while. 
I’m running out of beef to try


----------

